# All of EG1 sub-0.9



## scottishcuber (Oct 2, 2013)

[youtube]?v=5ow_2DXQQGg[/youtube]


----------



## KongShou (Oct 2, 2013)

wat


----------



## TDM (Oct 2, 2013)

That's... fast. You forgot the PBL (or PLL) where the U layer is solved though.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 2, 2013)

hory....


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 2, 2013)

I can't count how many times I said "wtf" during this.

You turn so fast -_-


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 2, 2013)

Wat?
2 comps in 6 weeks coming up. Hoping to see more greatness from you live.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 2, 2013)

You are rather fast at that 2x2x2 lark

Are you coming on Saturday?


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 2, 2013)

Ollie said:


> You are rather fast at that 2x2x2 lark
> 
> Are you coming on Saturday?



pfft im only going 2 do ft


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 2, 2013)

This makes me feel pretty bad about not knowing Ortega...

Edit: I've learned Ortega, now nothing stays between me and the WR...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 2, 2013)

Wait, are you competing this Saturday too?


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 2, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Wait, are you competing this Saturday too?



Yeah. You and me again buddy.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 2, 2013)

uk power


----------



## kcl (Oct 2, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Yeah. You and me again buddy.



I'm going to laugh really really hard if you break your own record and beat Chris by .04


----------



## Riley (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh my... that is very fast turning.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 2, 2013)

this makes me want to finish learning eg 1


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2013)

Before seeing this video I thought you had the 2x2 WR due to lucky scrambles+went well that round, I thought you averaged 3+. This video is absolutely ridiculous and you definitely seem worthy of your WR 

Is there a similar video for CLLs anywhere, so I can copy some algs? I can't remember so much ;_;


----------



## ottozing (Oct 3, 2013)

I need to learn how to do this........ My algs are kinda inconsistent :L

Mad props to you anyway :tu


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 3, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Yeah. You and me again buddy.



Sigh. Pressure is on.


----------



## bundat (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't even see a lot of the turns.
Wow, that's amazing.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 3, 2013)

Damn that's really fast :tu


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 3, 2013)

This is just ridiculous. Soooooo fast.


----------



## kcl (Oct 3, 2013)

So fast. This is awesome.


----------

